# God Strikes Florida, etc.



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 22, 2004)

Political in orientation, perhaps, but far too funny to put anywhere else:

http://www.ironictimes.com/

(Don't miss pages two and three, and the archives are great)


God Smites Florida...

http://www.bartcop.com/message-from-God.gif


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Amen, Brother.  Amen.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 22, 2004)

I laughed, I cried, it was better than Cats....  That map of Florida is excellent!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Did the governor's mansion get hit?  Huh?  did it?  huh?  huh?  did it?


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 22, 2004)

Gee, where those two hurricanes cross in central Florida is where my in-laws live.  They didn't have any damage...steel reinforced...but trees were down.  TW


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2004)

not only did Florida get ravaged by two hurricanes....but they get to host one of the Presidential debates in Miami...oy.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 23, 2004)

Not only do we get criss-crossed by hurricanes, but Ivan CAME BACK.., and we have Jeanne, Karl, and another one spinning out there......

Never seen it like this before.....:idunno: 

Some houses still have plywood up since Ivan the first time


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 26, 2004)

Problem is that both the Ivan and Charley maps are grossly inaccurate.


----------

